# Anyone else need to vent????



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

I have had one of those days, anyone want to join in and have someone to listen to their bad day?


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome to the club!!

Heres my bad day

Had to get to work for 8. 
Busy 2 last weeks at work with a project. 
Finally get it finished, perfectly. 
No one says thanks, not even boss lady.
Leave, having waited for someone else to leave with, only for them to forget to tell me they were not needing to leave with me after all.
Come home, boss phones to ask why something was not done ( project was apparently no one priority in everyone elses eyes cept for her )
buy a pregnancy test, hoping and praying as Im late and hope to god we are
go to loo to do it. 
Only to find worst period of my life has arrived. Didnt even get the excitement of peeing on stick. 
Back hurts, sat on wooden hard chair all day. 
Hubby had a dinner planned with a friend. no hubby to entertain me. 
got to get up early tomorrow, going for day 2 bloods to see what FSH and LH are. Hate needles.


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh and now I have a total of 7 expectant friends. Another announcement today.


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh Lotsky

At least we are not alone!

My week started so well with my shock of an extra couple of IUI's being offered, but I am disappointed that I cant start my IVF as expected - so very wrong of my to feel ungrateful.

Got fantastic boss who is giving me as much time off as I need at the moment as my Mum was diagnosed with breast cancer a month ago and I am being her "breast buddy" as she keeps calling me to go to all her hospital appts so that she can make a decision about her treatment.  Unfortunately for her the only treatment on offer is a mastectemy and she really is struggling with that decision.  But in rushing around to my hosp appts, and running backwards and forwards to work and Mum I have really had enough today.  At todays appt I feel apart and started crying at the hosp with Mum and it isnt me that is ill.

And then DH rings me to tell me that my SIL has announced pg #2 today, she is 12 weeks gone.  But does he have to do it as a "by the way....." on my mobile while I am at work.  Can he not remember me falling apart and sobbing when pg#1 was announced?  Does he not understand me at all?

I hope my Mum makes a decision soon, privately I hope that she has the surgery as they have assured us that there is no follow treatment required.

And me, I am now in my 2ww for our ttc month.  And I am super emotional, my boobs are so heavy and sensitive and my holiday is still a week away!

Big cuddles and thank you for sharing!


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh gosh- That is alot in one day- it makes my day yesterday seem like a good day!

Sometimes it is good to write everything down isnt it. Kind of puts it all into perspective. 

I hope your TTC works out!

Lotsky


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you....

DH is still in the bad books, forget how insensitive mend can be sometimes.

Thanks again for listening.


----------



## sanielle (Dec 29, 2009)

This is our first round of clomid for me and my husband.. So obviously I'm trying to   as much as possible this month. Every day to be exact. I just called my husband to bed... He says, "I'll be there in a bit" Well what is a bit? "like half hour, hour something like that.. I've got things to do... " Yeah his wife! And then I say what things....and he says... He has to some ironing and clean his trainers!


----------

